# Boston Cream Pie



## jsmoon (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm looking for a good boston cream pie recipe. I've tried one already but it wasn't as moist as I wanted it to be. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a quick recipe for one. Make one regular two layer yellow cake as per box directions, bake and cool cake. Take one 8 oz package of vanilla jello instant pudding mix and make as directed on box spread the pudding between the two layers, melt 1 16 oz can chocolate frosting in microwave for about 1 minute then pour over cake let cool and refrigerate. Not the original but quick and I have gotten rave reviews for this one. But I am sure someone has a more original recipe.

Rgds Rook


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

jsmoon,

Try this Boston Cream Pie and let us know what you think. You will also need to use the following:

Pastry Cream

Fool Proof Sponge Cake


----------



## jsmoon (Jul 3, 2006)

Mudbug,
I'll try it and get back to you. Thanks for the recipe.

jsmoon


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

One of my old restaurants sold a LOT of Boston Cream Pie. The words "Boston" and Seafood" were in the name of the place. :lol: 

We made them each morning, along with the other deserts. Standard yellow cake recipe, and the following for the filling. I used a pretty standard chocolate frosting on top.

1/3 cup sugar
3 tbls cornstarch
1/4 tsp salt
2 egg yolks
2 cups scalded milk
2 tbls butter
1 tsp vanilla

Combine sugar, cornstarch adn salt. Add the beaten egg yolks, and mix well. Slowly add a little of the scalded milk to the mixed ingredients. Blend well, and add back to the remaining scalded milk. Cook over boiling water, stiring constantly , until the mixture thickens. Remove from heat, add the butter and stir until the butter melts. Cool to room temp, and whisk in the vanilla.


----------

